# EI method



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, 

Where is the EI method explained exactly?

Thanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.barrreport.com/

jB


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

The Estimative Index
The Estimative Index Lite


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Even better, we have info on the EI method right here at APC... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-of-fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

tank is doing well after blackout treatment , day 4! 

Just received KNO3, KH2POK AND CSM+...

Will dose per various recommendations. 
"I have about 25 gallons of water in my tank, so for a 100 gallon tank, 4 times what I dose would be a ballpark starting point. That dosage would be:
1 to 1 1/2 tsp of KNO3
1/4 tsp of KH2PO4
1/4 tsp of CSM+B
each, three times a week.
There should be adequate potassium in those doses not to need to use additional potassium."

Will these add KH or GH?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, those fertilizers don't add KH or GH. You can add KH by adding bicarbonate of soda. KH is the total alkalinity measured in equivalent carbonate ppm. To add GH, which is total hardness - the ppm equivalent of Calcium and Magnesium - use Seachem Equilibrium or Greg Watson's equivalent material. Or, you could add calcium carbonate and epsom salts for magnesium.


----------



## TS45 (May 22, 2006)

Hoppy, 

Thank you for all the input. 

So plain old baking soda for KH?

Equal parts of Epsom Salts and Calcium Carbonate for GH?

Where would I find Calcium Carbonate?


Tom


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is the best source of the cheapest GH booster: http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GHBooster
In fact, this is the best place I know of to buy all of the chemicals we use.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Both the GH Booster from Greg or Seachem's Equilibrium will do a good job raising your GH.

If you want to use chemicals instead, for the addition of calcium I prefer to use Calcium Chloride (CaCl2) over the Calcium Carbonate. Calcium carbonate takes forever to dissolve and will also raise your KH (from the carbonate)...


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a question about the Bicarbonate of Soda. This is okay for plants? 
Or is it only sodium that is not good for plants? 

I ask this because the 27 gallon tank that I had the Seachem Flourite in, I added SoilMaster Select Red which looks great and is easy to work with my plants, roots, etc. I have been adding fish food flakes the way Diana Walstad suggests (generous); and my ph has been going down. I don't know why but I am thinking the overfeeding the fish flakes may have something to do with this. 

I can either do a water change (I have hard water here) or just add Baking Soda. I just want to make sure this is safe. Opinions?


----------

